# 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

A guy in a 11sec mustnag wants to run my scirocco in 6 months.







I said bet. any suggestions on what to do to a 16v scirocco to win the race. it just need to make one 11 sec pass to beat the car.


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

In six months he may be in the 9's. Is it worth it? 
Chris


----------



## sdisme (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

ummmm.... heh just about everything


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Chris_P)*

its worth it. he likes to talk about vw and I can't find a 11 sec vw that will race. I have 500 bucks in my hand and 150 each week to build a car to beat him. got a turbo t3 .42/.48 and installing Megasquirt saturday because the wiring is taking its SWEET TIME TO GET HERE










_Modified by tyrone27 at 5:37 AM 6-19-2003_


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

I don't think a 42.48 is going to get you into 11's bro,unless you r car weighs like 900lbs!Ask Lugnuts about what it takes to hit 11's or 10's in a Scirroco,it takes more than megasquirt and a T3 I am afraid.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

I'll race him for you. 
50/50 on the $$$ haha


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (lugnuts)*

I think Lugnuts means,he'll BEAT him for you for half the $$$$


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

lol. yea might have to make one of those midnight calls. but I'm figuring 6 months should gove me enough time to get into the 12 and just ask for some cars and the break at the line.


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

can you say GOBS OF SPRAY!! a nice clutch wouldnt hurt either
and sart pricing slicks







gl


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*

u know i'm going to spray. there was a guy on here with a 8v scirocco that was running 12 on spray and he wasn't turbo. i can't find his posts to see what he had done but I'm thiking its possible to hit a 12 I know some people that can teach me how to launch a car and how to landlock it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

How were you planning on beating an 11sec car with a 12sec one again?
I'd take Kev up on that, it's probably the best way to beat em.


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_How were you planning on beating an 11sec car with a 12sec one again?

right!?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (sick01)*

well, i'd call up GTR/Schimmel and get brian's jetta out there







just say you added a body kit to the car





















and by then i'm pretty confident that his jetta well be running a 10.0 or quicker


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (sick01)*

this is one funny thread!


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

It may not seem like that much of a margin, but 11s are WAY faster then 12s. The difference is easily a couple thousand in parts alone, not to mention time and labor.
Get a 2.0L block, shave the hell out of the head, get big cams, carbs, direct port N20 set up, and pray. You might get one pass out of the car.
Either that or pay Kevin to do the job
Cheers,
Pat


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_Get a 2.0L block, shave the hell out of the head, get big cams, carbs, direct port N20 set up, and pray. You might get one pass out of the car.
Cheers,
Pat

I agree, just spray the living hell out of the motor (like 150-200 shot) with some carbs, throw on some 10" slicks on bogarts, strip the interior to virtually nothing, and pray. Either that, or sabotage the other car just before the race.







Do some spyhunter move with oil on the road or something. Noone said you had to play fair!


----------



## wintrode (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (VWTornado)*

Audi 5 cylinder turbo motor, and make the rocco rear wheel drive, now your talking fun! It may take a bit to shoe horn it in, but think of it as weight savings. Tube out the front clip, and weld up a tunnel....or even better, just shoe horn a v8 in there, like that guy in the UK that put a TVR engine in his A2.










_Modified by wintrode at 10:50 AM 6-19-2003_


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (wintrode)*

Way more money that you will win.
Unless you are planning on making the car crazy, and don't care if it blows up. I would think you will have to spend good money on the car. F the mustang, just make you car as fast as you want, and as reliable as you want.
11's and 10's are not cheap, not even that cheap for mustangs. And you can bet that if he is racing you for money, that car will be much faster that 11's when you run him. IMO. Its a mustang, they go fast for cheap in the straight line.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (wintrode)*

Just remember no matter how many hp you can build by then.. you'll also need a tranny that can hold the power and slicks to get you off the line quick. Good luck with that one!


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Chris_P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_P* »_In six months he may be in the 9's. Is it worth it? 
Chris

Exactly. It will be alot easier for him to get into the 9s than you into the 11s. He has multiple road maps he can follow where you are scrounging for one or two. There are plenty of 9 sec mustangs out there with there setups public.


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (need_a_VR6)*

change the venue to a road course


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_How were you planning on beating an 11sec car with a 12sec one again?.

Duh! He's workin with the time/space continuium!








Man, this thread is awesome. I'm all for ya man. But seriously, I think the only way within reason that you are gonna beat him is with Spray 'n Pray. 
In anycase, I'm hooked to this thread for a while. I hope you can do it bro! Good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you do it, you're a damned rockstar in my book!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (HiJinx)*

but think about it. if I can push 250hp with the turbo and spray 80 shot over top of that thats 330hp. 330 hp on in a car that 2000 pounds thats a 11.19 est time. plus I'm asking for two cars and the break. so 2 cars should give me a 1/2 sec and the break is a bonus because he doesn't react quick I'm gone. but either way it will be a good race. if he gets me by half a car i'm happy. (no one else would probably race me) but i'll be happy. if it win and blows up I'm happy because its a good way to go out. plus I'm going to be running toline in the tank.



_Modified by tyrone27 at 3:28 AM 6-20-2003_


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

it can be done..my boy does it all the time(although it not a vw) in his crx.
he runs 12.0s at the track and all the mullets around here always try to shut 
him down.
hes schooled so many ponies and f bodies around here its not even funny anymore
we tell them to put up or shut up heh. i think its awesome he beats the big boys
one more thing eh if you need someone to teach you how to luanch it might not be a good idea then! lol
but anything is possible, to bad hes not local id like to get in on this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*

cool. there is a guy in MD with a CRX running some good numbers all motor here. I think the thing that will slow me down is shipping time for parts. I'm getting started on the car tomorrow when Fedex finally delivers my wiring so I can wire up MS. I'm getting a FF tranny sunday. so I have the Fuel and tranny down. have my turbo equipment that i'm going to install in two weeks. so I'll just have to get a down pipe made and buy an intercooler. then wire the wastegate open and shot to NJ to get my piping done. so its looking good. I have two motor in my garage and some axles (they tend to break on my car).


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

Get some stage 3 race axles here: http://driveshaftshop.com/...
Oh, and order yourself a continuum transfunctioner, you will go so fast you will travel back in time, and thus have a -11 sec car j/k















Better seam-weld your frame rails in the front and put in a cage too....


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

250 hp in less then 5 months is a tall order.
330 hp would do the trick, but remember, you have to put it all to the ground.
This car with ~200hp on 10 inch slicks has traction problems through the 1/8th mile. I'm guessing it weighs a *little* less than a street trim MKII 16V.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (nuugen)*

If this motor is for a Mk2 Rocco, you might want to get that front frame rail reinforced while the motors out. Those tend to give up the ghost on those cars.
So, what tranny you think's going to hold?


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (need_a_VR6)*

let me tell you a little story about power and running at the track.
i have a buddy with a crx turbo. spends alot of time at the track runnig the piss out of the thing. finally broke the 13s in it. then just got better from there. finally needed up with a 13.2 by adding more boost. 
in my eyes he is one of the best experience straight running guys i have seen.
well you know what crx's weight, and being front wheel drive it doesnt help. i have almost seen him hit the wall on many occasions. here in indiana we have walls not railing on the track. 
now think about it. im not making fun of you in any way, or laughing at you because you wanna smoke this pony. but a inexperensed driver with a car that does 11s hell even 12s is beggin for something to happen. 
i dont lugnuts just heard of him. but im sure he took the power at first in moderation. people always talk about power power power. if you cant drive or even handle that power (im not saying you cant) to drive it in a straight line its worthless. really watch those guys running 9 secs in a mustang. they fight for control. 
but hry its just a thought. good luck man.










_Modified by turbojeta3 at 6:45 AM 6-20-2003_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Patrick Schmidt)*

Pat, did that car drive to that GTG? Yikes. It can't weigh more than 1900lbs with driver.. it's alot lighter than my Rabbit was and the dude that drives/owns it is a lil smaller than me. My car weighed in at under 2klbs race prep. That's a rad rocco though.


----------



## rbr20 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

What all is done to this mustang? Is he on the bottle now? All I can say is pay Kevin B. to take this guy out. Your asking alot in such a short amount of time. In my area we have a couple turbo mustangs running high 9's that are driven to in from the track and you wouldn't even think they would run 12's (major sleepers). But more power to ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (rbr20)*

I hope I don't sound like a di ck but let me tell you something about mustangs. I used to own an 88gt that made about 270 to the wheels....that car was ball$ fast and with drag radials I could almost swear I was getting the front right tire off the ground during a hard launch. It was a bear to control going down the track..( sorry, I just had to throw that in







) In the mustang world, the logic goes like this: Most of the mustangs out there that say they make 300 hp really don't. I've seen those guys run 14.0's all day long. The guys who say they run 11's, usually run 10's and they do it on a 10.5 inch slick so you know they are both crazy and very good drag racers. What mods does this mustang have??? have you seen any timeslips??? Dude your rocco sounds awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Go ahead and race but I wouldn't race him for money. If his mustang is as mean as it seems to be, then pray that he busts an axle at the line becasue he's gonna drop the hammer on you at 5-6k and do a nasty wheel stand. Either way it takes wads of cash AND TIME to go 11's and even more for 10's and 9's


_Modified by 94jedi at 12:10 PM 6-20-2003_


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Pat, did that car drive to that GTG? Yikes. It can't weigh more than 1900lbs with driver.. it's alot lighter than my Rabbit was and the dude that drives/owns it is a lil smaller than me. My car weighed in at under 2klbs race prep. That's a rad rocco though.

two words
Hell. No.








GTG?














what kind of posers do you think we are








look at the race track in the backgroud








yeah, that's rick's car. it's on a 2L bottom end, 15:1 comp, 45mm webers, and a 100 shot







we're gonna see what we can get out of it tomorrow at NOPI
Cheers,
Pat


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Patrick Schmidt)*

turbojeta3 is right - I started out years ago with the scirocco and a callaway stage 2 setup, CIS, stock diff street tires. It ran 14.1/101. 
Later, I got a clutch, slicks, quaife and ran 13.1. 
Eventually went to TEC-II and added about 10 psi and 2 weeks later ran 11.94/112
Pat, that rocco is nice. I saw it at Maple Grove, but never got around to talking to the guy. I was planning on going to MIR but this rain is pretty bad... we shall see...


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (lugnuts)*

lugnuts...
it's supposed to clear up for most of tomorrow and all of sunday. i've got extra rooms and the fiances' out of town if you need a place to crash.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Patrick Schmidt)*

good news...
thanks for the offer, but *please* dont use the word "crash"!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Patrick Schmidt)*

he won't saw whats under the hood of the car but I know he is spraying. I practice often in straight line racing but not at the track. I'm going to be using a FF tranny with a 6 puck clutch. in the end I'll have a fast car win or lose so its all good. My wiring finally came in the mail today so I'm hooking MS up this weekend.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (lugnuts)*

Pat, what the hell kind of race track you got there with no lines in the paddok ? Wierd at first glance it totally looked like a ghetto highway rest stop.. can you tell I'm from NJ originally?


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (need_a_VR6)*

ahh, i say race him on the street. street and track are 2 different venues. I have beaten cars that have anywhere from .001 to 1 second quicker e.t. at the track on the street. In the same token, i have lost a few races to slower cars. But a chase is a race...


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_ in the end I'll have a fast car win or lose so its all good. 

As you long as you're happy with that, it's all good. Good Luck and If you do race I hope you stomp that stang!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (94jedi)*

definetly run him on the street. its the only chance youll have at beating him!
talk chit to him and make sure he's on the crown of the road.
id bargain for all you can get too...at least the jump
like i said before it can be done.if you can get low 12s 
and he DOESNT hop up youre in the ballpark.
just get in the zone brotha and skool him


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*

I plan on running him on the street. plus in the end I'll know what a 16v rebuilt bottom end can take. I think my biggest problem will be traction.


_Modified by tyrone27 at 11:32 AM 6-21-2003_


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

Good luck Derrick...if your running him on 70 i wanna come watch, i'll lay down some money on you for support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTI RB at 2:36 PM 8-24-2003_


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (GTI RB)*

i beat mustangs ,vipers .vettes,camaros,and the occasional street bike , ect....
on the street its my job....i live my life a 1/4 miles at a time...(ha!ha!)
kevins car would never work on the street no hooky ....
i run 11 sec cars on the street $500 minimum lines em up i will no longer run for free ...unless it a freinds car...or somthing i want to video....
get him to run kev ar the track


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (81 vw pickup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81 vw pickup* »_
i run 11 sec cars on the street $500 minimum lines em up i will no longer run for free ... 

why dude?
i dont get why people end up all jaded like this.
what happened to just stomping the pedal to the floor for fun???
i guess maybe if **** breaks all the time its not worth it...thats all i can see


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (speed51133!)*

Have him bet his life savings and show him yours, tell him to follow you and pull up to a .................................................................autocross



































. Laugh in his face, tell him if he forfits you'll only take half. HAhahaahhah!!!!!!!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (The A1 and A2 German)*

I'd liek to see the yellow rocco run the orange crush


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (D Wiz)*

no the reason its costs to get a run is im tired of comming out and wasteing gas on cars that arent worth the trip....every one talks crap but if theres money involved you will get a real run, not some dork with exaust that thinks his car is fast ...(is it worth breaking somthing expensive on some kid thats full of crap and thinks his car is fast cause its a mustang ,,,,,NO<<) 
why would i want too show off beating some 13 second car i dont need to show off i want a good run ... 
and if your car is fast $500 isnt a whole lot compared to the cost of building it and maintaining it..


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (81 vw pickup)*

true. here is some pics of the parts I already have


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

dude, your gonna need a whole lot more that colored vacuume hose and a turbo!!
that makes sence allen, i guess there is much more "competition" out by you.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (speed51133!)*

If you want to use ALL of that vacuum hose in a engine bay,trick out a 80's Honda with emission control carburetor.







For real though,I respect your dreams,but you are asking for a lot (12sec. car)in 6 mo.s and all I can say is good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

thats not colored vaccum hose. its 18 gauge wires in different colors for my wire harness for the Megasquirt. that black box is Megasquirt. and I have to make a harness for my car. so I brought 18 gauge wires in different colors so its easier to troubleshoot years from now then just using red wire. I have a ross machine fuel rail and #35lb injectors and a lot more parts but its currently raining and they are in my garage with my race motor I'm building.


_Modified by tyrone27 at 3:18 AM 6-22-2003_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

ok, that sounds better!
good luck man.
just keep in mind that everyone here has a 12 second car in the works








key phrase being "in the works!"
include me in there!!!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

i hate to admit it, even tho jersey smells and is dirty....
it ownz liek 80% of the turbo world (i say 80 cause i aint wanna fully give in) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (D Wiz)*

I pushing a blueprinted, balanced, bored over, P&P, 8V w/a stage 2 turbo and limited slip tranny and I'll be lucky if I hit 13's. Acutally I'll be happy if I hit 13's, heck, a modied 2.0 16v could do better. Good luck, and you better have a update on this. Dub-On!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (D Wiz)*

i hate to admit it, even tho jersey smells and is dirty....
it ownz liek 80% of the turbo world (i say 80 cause i aint wanna fully give in) >>>
Yeah, the bottom 80% haha


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (lugnuts)*

Have the fuel system sorted out just need to solider the wires to the connector and install everything. would be done the fuel system but I lost one of my #35lb injectors so I had to buy 4 g60 used ones. should be installed wednesday.


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (The A1 and A2 German)*

I don't understand why you guys are being so negative about a VW running 11's. I owned an 84 Rabbit 2.0L 8V and as you can see at the bottom of this message it did run in the 11's on a stock bottom end and tranny using CIS. I drove this car every day to work and I did not have wads of money invested in it. I have sold the car to a friend and he still drives it every day to work. My 84 Rabbit now has not been raced in the 1/4 yet but ran a [email protected] in the 1/8 which is low 12's in the 1/4. It can be accomplished Tyrone no problem, possibly not on the street because of traction issues though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (84RabbitGTI-T)*

Oh boy.... sorry to say it but you wont run 11's with a megasquirt and a SMALL T3, not unless you car weighs 50lbs.


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (killa)*

I had a t3 from an 88 300zx in mine when I ran 11.68 at 16psi using 2 additional injectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (84RabbitGTI-T)*

Megasquirt is based upon the tec2 fuel map format. and it has a 2 bar MAP sensor. Planing to driving it to Waterfest to show off the fuel system. I have a ford t-bird turbo I'm going to use. And I'm going to spray. I'm installing the fuel system as soon as the injectors get here. already have the turbo manifold from zoring, oil lines, boost gauge, turbo, oil pan, and vaccum lines. I just need to COMFIRM that I can use a ABA metal headgasket on a 1.8 16v because I have yet to hear about anyone running it on a 1.8 I've spoken to people that have ran 15psi on stock 10:1 compression so if I can't comfirm the headgasket i'll use the stock one.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (84RabbitGTI-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84RabbitGTI-T* »_I had a t3 from an 88 300zx in mine when I ran 11.68 at 16psi using 2 additional injectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, i can run low 8's with a small T3 as well, just put that power in my seat and it's done.


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (killa)*

why aren't you using a 9A? or an ABA block
?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (pastpargolf)*

because the 9A parts are double the price of the PL. and I have two PL motors.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_i hate to admit it, even tho jersey smells and is dirty....
it ownz liek 80% of the turbo world (i say 80 cause i aint wanna fully give in) >>>
Yeah, the bottom 80% haha









lugnuts, you dont count!!! your car is a freak!!!!!!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Oh boy.... sorry to say it but you wont run 11's with a megasquirt and a SMALL T3, not unless you car weighs 50lbs.
ohh shieeett he said 50 lbs..... word, small t3 aint breaking 12's, 13's yeah, but 12's, POSSIBLY but doubt it


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (D Wiz)*

Tyrone what the heck was all that smoke saturday? It looked like your rings stepped aside as your oil said pardon me.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (blue98jettavr6)*

I think it was to much oil in the car, because I was running 5W-30, or because I Don't have a 02 sensor and gas washed the cyclinder wall for a sec. I still have no idea what that was. I turned it off and started it because up and it didn't smoke anymore. I was shifting at almost 6500 so ring groves might have lined up for a second and it just corrected itself. I don't know but i'm rebuilding my spare motor. I know because if it I didn't go to punch buggy. thats a lesson for me. Don't drive hard before u have to go out of town in the morning.


_Modified by tyrone27 at 11:50 AM 7-3-2003_


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_yeah, i can run low 8's with a small T3 as well, just put that power in my seat and it's done.










Low 8's on a T3 in the 1/4? Wow


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (84RabbitGTI-T)*

no doubt, put that power in my car seat and that's it, great power/weight ratio.
Anyway, your T3 isnt really that small, it's a .63/.60 with a 60 trim wheel, should flow 34lbs/min, that's what i had in my 16v with.... you guessed it, 2 extra injectors. Nice setup though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (killa)*

can you post that time slip for the 11.68 .. 
im not being a dick yet but it took me 24 psi a v trim compressor 56 lb injectors alot of race gas and timing you couldnt get without stand alone im call that time bs..if it was only with additional injectors no manage mnt 
unless the car as killa said weight is like 50-1200lbs


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (81 vw pickup)*

Well, my car started detonated at around 12psi since it had the N/A timing curve, if could run 16 with C16 i'd imagine, but i wouldnt mind seeing that timeslip either, T3 60 trim is just not that big.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (killa)*

I was kind of wondering about the timeslip too..........


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

So I guess no timeslip?I was kind of amazed that a guy with CIS and "2 extra Injectors" hit 11's







,and I want to believe it's true..........................but no time slips?I saw this posted in the drag racing forums too,the 11. sec Rabbit,but no timeslip there either.







hmmmm.







So until I see the slip I am also calling BS.

















_Modified by SILVERADO at 10:38 AM 7-5-2003_


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

Bump,for the truth,we are on the honor system here right?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

I find that ET&MPH very hard to believe too with that turbo and 16 psi. Some proof would be nice.


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

I am the current owner of the 84 Rabbit. The only reason I bought the car is because I saw the thing do 7.54 @ 92 mph. in the 1/8th. I bought the car (broken) for $1200.00, spent $400.00 putting it back together, and it goes like stink. Now there is no interior in the car, but that is all the "weight savings" done to the car.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Junkyardrabbit)*

That is cool but where is that timeslip?Trying to discourage others from posting BS times! Oh yeah I did 13.8 last month I just hit 11.4 yesterday!LOL


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*








I'd like to see the slip also....


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (sick01)*

Megasquirt..is that some type of pokemon?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mysterio619)*

Its DIY stand alone fuel management. it has the same matrix as tec 2. here is pics of my throttle body that zoring moded for me
























And here is a pic of Megasquirt tuning screen. its the same matrix as tec-2 it not my pic I used it from a site I saw it on.


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

What the hell..you have to build it yourself? how gay is that


_Modified by Mysterio619 at 12:33 AM 7-8-2003_


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mysterio619)*

DIY means u have a assemble it. it cost $150 
http://www.bgsoflex.com/megasquirt.html


----------



## Bengel (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

there was a 79 rocco with a 16V 2.0 NA in VWPower a couple of years ago, he was pushin 200 without a turbo (so with one you should be zoomin) and a 150 shot and he was in the 11's, however beef up the rest of you driveline or you could be pushing the car down the track.


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (sick01)*

You will all be able to see the timeslip tomorrow , I am in the process of tiling my floor and there is an unbelievable mess here, I did here about you guys not believing it though (which by the way it unbelievable to me that you VW guys don't believe a street VW can run that) from the current owner of the car Junkyardrabbit. Since I sold the car about 2 years ago I don't have the 1/4 mile timeslip anymore so I'll get you all the 7.54 @ 96mph in the 1/8 which if you all do drag racing will get you close enough to the 11.6 mark anyway. Anyway, I now have another 84 Rabbit that is running 7.9 @ 85mph in the 1/8 and I'm pretty sure I have that slip somewhere also. 
Sorry it took so long to reply but I use to do this from work and now I work at a different place.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (84RabbitGTI-T)*

I think it is incredible on CIS,base timing map and 2 extra injectors,that is all.I am disappointed not to be able to see the slip though.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Bengel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bengel* »_there was a 79 rocco with a 16V 2.0 NA in VWPower a couple of years ago, he was pushin 200 without a turbo (so with one you should be zoomin) and a 150 shot and he was in the 11's, however beef up the rest of you driveline or you could be pushing the car down the track.

yeah I think I remember that one, it was yellow with a big zender wing and body kit... the guy was an investment banker or something....sweet car


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (94jedi)*

Mk1's have such a weight advantage over the later cars (especially stripped) so maybe you are a "incredible CIS tuner" and actually hit 11's but Allen is pushing more boost in a bigger turbo with big injectors for that time,and a custom timing curve,so you must have some kind of secret.


----------



## 2OVTurboJetta (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

Unless you get a freak snow storm in November, you don't stand a freaking chance!


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (81 vw pickup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81 vw pickup* »_can you post that time slip for the 11.68 .. 
im not being a dick yet but it took me 24 psi a v trim compressor 56 lb injectors alot of race gas and timing you couldnt get without stand alone im call that time bs.. 

could you pst yours???
to bad youre not in florida
i wouldnt mind taking your money


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (84RabbitGTI-T)*

84Rabbit
heh when are you hittin the track up next. ill stop by and vouch for ya!
BTW do you know the guy in the black raddo?
if not hes quick, pulled a 12.6sec talon by 2.5 cars a couple weeks ago
that thing is sick
maybe i should get Joe Thompson to come back on here to school
the rookies are getting a vw fast eh


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (MillerA1)*

heres mine and youll see much faster at waterfest....


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*

the 11.8 was on 17lbs of boost the 11.5 was on 24 psi ....
and all on stock internals /stock x flow head ....in a full inteiroir a1 rabbit








and i am hardly a rookie i have a few fast toys...


_Modified by 81 vw pickup at 5:12 AM 7-10-2003_


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*

Show us your motor!That is the $$$shot!That is a sick Rabbit!Miller A1 it is your turn for your time and slip........81VWpickup showed his! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (2OVTurboJetta)*

And why don't I stand a chance. I seen 81vwpickup blue car before and it has a stock motor and its fast. And a car is as good as its tuner. and I know people in MD with SDS, TEC2, and Megasquirt that can tune. plus I have access to a dyno so anything is possible. and if need be I can put a 02A tranny in my car for cheap. 200=mounts, 100=tranny, 100=clutch, 100=cable conversion.


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

i never said you dont stand a chance on getting these kind of times honestly it was pretty easy...
but here is a motor shot ,,,and im not trying to bash you but i dont beilive you ran 11.68 on cis with an extra injector settup even if it was k basic with 2 1000cc extra injectors unless the car was ugodly light ,,,,.or you were spraying on top of that ...i run 7.5 in the 1/8....just post some slips the car is still around right take it to the track ...










_Modified by 81 vw pickup at 9:46 PM 7-11-2003_


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (81 vw pickup)*

You know what is funny.............?ONLY 81VWpickup showed his timeslip.............







There sure are a lot of "TALKERS" out there,







Miller A1?,11sec. CIS dude? Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.







MillerA1="LipperA1"


_Modified by SILVERADO at 10:56 PM 7-11-2003_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (81 vw pickup)*

This is getting interesting, I'm sure Allen's car will be at waterfest, why not bring that Florida car up here?


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (81 vw pickup)*

I think you probably meant to reply at me. Tyrone27 is the whole purpose of this discussion an his intent to beat the mustang. If you ran 7.53 @96 mph in your car why is it you guys don't believe me, I could really care less what you guys believe or not but you should be happy for some of us whose cars are actually fast.
81 vw pickup, I really don't understand what your issue is. You think you are the only person whom has a fast car in the US. Don't be mad at me because you have spent so much money and still running same times as me with junkyard parts, maybe it isn't your fault? Maybe you should switch mechanics/tuners, I don't know but I will show you the time slip as soon as I can get to it, I am tiling the floor at my house and the house is a ^(%#[email protected] mess.















By the way, I wasn't even using a crossflow head and I also had stock internals I ran mine at 16psi when I ran 7.54 @96mph. The car is no longer mine I sold it about 2 years ago.


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (84RabbitGTI-T)*

you can bang your head all you want but 16 psi with stock ignition settings on a t/3 turbo = full of **** the volume that that turbo produces at 16 lbs of boost is limited(well under 300 hp its peak hp is 300) and the head well that makes no difference kevin was running mid 11,s on his g-6o head..years ago ..
im not saying im the only one whos fast zach went 11.01 on a settup like mine with bigger injectors...we run c-16 and talor our af to make power straight accross the board ..what im sayin is either there was a real strong back wind that day ,your gettin 1.4 60fts .and the car weight is 1000 lbs..


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (84RabbitGTI-T)*

here we go







. bye bye post. 
In everyone defence I have seen some fast vw runnig very fast times with very little money. 
I talked to people that have turbocharged there car and runngi 15psi non intercooled and daily driver. 
I have talked to people running 20psi 2.0 16v stock compression and daily driver. I have talked to people with 10,000 in the hood there car and only track car. 
I'm saying anything is possible. I mean I added it up two years ago if I had went with a 8v instaead of a 16v it would have cost me 500 for all of my turbo parts and 500 for fuel and ignition parts to run a 12 daily driver. 
you'll may get mad at me but personally a 8v is easiler to turbo then a 16v currently. now I heard that vw are bring back the 16v so 2-3 years from now 16v may be cheaper to turbo then 8v. I just hope the post doesn't get closed. 
UPDATE on my car: the wiring is complete and the fuel lines are complete. I'm going to wait until after waterfest to install everything. I have AAA (the VW best friend) and I don't want to call them for me breaking down on NJ turnpike.


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (tyrone27)*

sorry for stealing your post...
the mods wont lock it ...


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

SILVERADO
where in my post does it say *I* ran 11's??








and if im not mistaken (dont know the specs of 81vwtrucks motor)
we are talking 1.8 here right?? 
looks like a 2.0 to me?
if youre referring to the comment about me "taking his money" 
who said it was gonna be in a vw anyway?
he sounds like a street racer to me and heh money just falls into my lap
when it comes to street racing.
and back in the day i did have a GTi that ran mid 12s on the motor
so it can be done .
BTW 81 nice set up ya got goin there 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*

Did'nt you say to Allen "I wish you were in Florida,I'd be happy to take your $$$",that is IMPLYING that you had a faster car than he...........................Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm







and he has a 1.8,now that you see his slips and car now you say "oh I did'nt say I have a 11sec. car".If you are going to call him out ,then back it up,that's all FOO!


_Modified by SILVERADO at 3:48 AM 7-12-2003_


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

You know, I don't get SILVERADO. This is all in good fun and to get each other going here hopefully get some important and useful information off of everybody so that all of our cars can get faster and faster. I do think everybody here would at least agree with me on at least that much. Now, all you do is instigate and I don't see your times anywhere, oops! I'm sorry wht does it say at the bottom of your posts 2.slo Corrado?
If I were you I would probably just sit back and read the conversations.
Aloha!


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (84RabbitGTI-T)*

I am all about THE FACTS& THE TRUTH,it takes a lot to build a fast VW,whether it is a lot of time or $$$,and when you ACTUALLY DO IT,and get a time slip you are happy with,then that is something you have pride in,but when DING DONGS come on the Tex'and start spoutin off "their insane times" and NEVER POST A SLIP (I thought you were going to post yours "tomorrow")then why do you care when I call BS on it,unless you are a TOTAL BS'r and have something to worry about.This forum is based on the "honor system" and your integrity should be there and not lie about 1/4 mile times when other guys ahave worked hard to actually get the time they say they have.I don't want to read lies and that is what you and Miller A1 I think are doing calling out that insane 11 sec. blue rabbit and you have NOTHING to back yourself up either does what's his name A1,lets just keep it honest,and maybe YOU AND YOUR BRO,should just read the post!!Where is your 11or 7 sec. slip???







I am only a 13 sec. kook but atleast I am not lying about it!!


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERADO* »_Did'nt you say to Allen "I wish you were in Florida,I'd be happy to take your $$$",that is IMPLYING that you had a faster car than he...........................Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm







and he has a 1.8,now that you see his slips and car now you say "oh I did'nt say I have a 11sec. car".If you are going to call him out ,then back it up,that's all FOO!



lol *yes i did say i wish he were in Florida* and yes i be very happy to take his money if
he wants to front it like that. 
ill call anybody that wants a money race, doesnt mean itll be my car hes going up against.
its run what you brung FOO!!
and btw.....i never said he didnt have an 11 sec car.
just realize ive seen the car and kow of someone that can very easily get a vw to 
run low 12s on junkyard parts. in fact when you can get a daily driven Bug to run
10.50s and to see what he uses youll think anything is possible.
seems to me fast vws on the Tex arent that common, but fast vws in tampa
are the norm, and to be braggin that youre runnin 13.8s is in itself
a little funny, maybe ill get out the wifes Grand Am for ya for a few bones








and i do believe this is a street race which means anything is possible.
a honda here beats up on 11 sec fbodys all the time.


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*

* AGAIN,WHERE IN MY POST DOES IT SAY I RAN 11's* 
if somebody wants to talk smack over a 500 dollar street race
im in on it.
ive takin money from people like that before and would be happy to
do it again.
I for one did not bash his car and never doubted his claim to fame.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*

Then how the HELL did you expect to "TAKE HIS MONEY"unless you can compete with his 11 sec. car????Do you think your good looks or something is gonna win you the race?Or were you planning on "taking his money"in a card game or something?What the hell are you talking about







Lay off the opium







Oh and now "it's someone elses car",you guys crack me up,internet racing with no pictures or timeslips and now mr. "A!"Miller is threatening to beat 81VW pickup in "somebody elses car"and "it might be a Honda",dude you crack me up far than I crack my own idiotic self up,I am a idiot, but YOU,














I like to brag about my 13.8 car ,because that is faster than a SS Camaro,Cheeeheeee,and leather interior buddy!!And it's my car,not "somebody elses!!". I am officer SILVERADO of the BS police,and YOU sir,are under arrest!










_Modified by SILVERADO at 12:54 AM 7-13-2003_


----------



## slip425 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

i think this post went downhill


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (slip425)*

Looks like its just getting started and getting good


----------



## Corradont (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (zornig)*

run what you brung......lol thats retarded
p.s. its brought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Corradont)*

This post isn't going "downhill",it's just a quest for the TRUTH.Is anything wrong with that?,and I want to see MillerA1 lose $500.00


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

hmmmmm a post SILVERADO posted in went down hill? No way. I'll run what I brung, all motor. You game?


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Patrick Schmidt)*

All motor beating 11's,are you Nate Romero or something?And there is the VR6 all motorn 11 car,I forgot his name,but if you are all motor 11's,that is insane.............










_Modified by SILVERADO at 7:49 AM 7-13-2003_


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

BTW,what does a all-motor 16V "Jenvey Rabbit "do?I am interested............


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

I'm hoping to be at the fest next week with our Black A2 jetta, let's see what digifant management can do for us....
Look for me there


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (killa)*

So how many of u guys are gonna be at waterfest? I am interested to talk to a few of u guys so i can get my dub runnin some even better HP #'s Most of u guys really sound like u know ur dubs so i would like to pick ur brains at waterfest and have u take a look at my setup and critique it maybe give me some more ideas. and if u are going to waterfest r u any of u rollin with the Dubwerks crew from chicago and meetin up with us on the way down there. i think we are meeting guys from MI and PA on the way down. Let me know how we can meet up there. Also is there a lot of partying up there at the hotels? I need a good Vacation . lol


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

lol again i ask where did it say i ran 11's?
so it seems what youre saying is just b/c im not in the
11s i cant take his money? duuuuude get back in your hole








oh and BTW why im callin *YOU* out on *YOUR* 
BS post....13.8's dont beat Camaro ss.....lol wont even beat a STOCK SS 
where did you get that from?
so until you get a clue as to what youre talking about
go watch 2Fas 2Furious.
maybe youll find another hero
later Slowraddo


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (Corradont)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradont* »_run what you brung......lol thats retarded
p.s. its brought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








no its not


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*

Are you talking about bracket racing or something??,please tell me how to beat a 11sec. car with a slower car,and I will give you some money..........







Or are you talking about beating him in a actual race?Or "just on the internet".BTW how fast is your car?I'm hoping it's way faster than my 13sec POS,if not,I don't see why you would call out 81VWpickup and call him a "rookie",you can call me a rookie all you want,because I am.







BTW,good luck killa,I hopoe you get to post some new slips after watrerfest.Allen,are you going to waterfest?MillerA1?


_Modified by SILVERADO at 8:45 PM 7-13-2003_


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

Then you are calling BS on Road and Track,check it [email protected], back of Road and track. so I am wrong I am QUICKER,not faster.My bad,but how did this go from you calling Allen out ,to me?YOu are stranger than I am,and I am in a Corrado that is almost 3k lbs.,so I 'ain't no serious drag racer,if I was I would'nt be driving a full leather interior cra,or a Corrado for that matter.







How fast is your car?You have never posted a time or slip,you "veteran".Miller A! did you notice my "SLOWRADO" traps higher than a Nissan Skyline GTR twin turbo (it traps 103)not bad for a amateur tuner and a PG head,SOHC 8V,2900lbs.That too is in Road and Track,check it out..........and I'll ask for the last time,what does your car do,and where is the slip?I ask questions,but get NO answers,just excuses........


_Modified by SILVERADO at 8:53 PM 7-13-2003_


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

I am sure the guy with the scirrocco who started this thread is a lot closer to hitting 11's due to the info he has gleened from this thread. Either way, it's not going to happen all motor without insane money, NOS is quick and simple ad probably possible if you start or find a NOS thread, Superchargers and turbo's will do it but superchargers are too much $$$. Btw, get some slicks as all of that won't be worth a hill of beans on street or street/strip tires.


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

As for the slips, I thought this was based on the honor system, right. It's not like I drive a Honda or DSM. What do I have to prove to you and what happens when the previous owner does post his 7.54 @ whatever mi. in the 1/8th, that still won't be good enough, even though it backs up the 1/4 time he stated. Silverado, you should lighten up, it would seem by what I have seen that almost every thread you are on, heat gets started by you.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MillerA1* »_
lol *yes i did say i wish he were in Florida* and yes i be very happy to take his money if
he wants to front it like that. 
ill call anybody that wants a money race, doesnt mean itll be my car hes going up against.
its run what you brung FOO!!
and btw.....i never said he didnt have an 11 sec car.
just realize ive seen the car and kow of someone that can very easily get a vw to 
run low 12s on junkyard parts. in fact when you can get a daily driven Bug to run
10.50s and to see what he uses youll think anything is possible.
seems to me fast vws on the Tex arent that common, but fast vws in tampa
are the norm, and to be braggin that youre runnin 13.8s is in itself
a little funny, maybe ill get out the wifes Grand Am for ya for a few bones








and i do believe this is a street race which means anything is possible.
a honda here beats up on 11 sec fbodys all the time.



Dude, I hate people like you who talk all tough with other peoples cars, if your gonna talk **** and call people out run him with your car something that ain't gonna beat allen.... Next... if you wanna be like that run what you brung allen with bring out his S10 with a small side of spray... So no matter what you look like a fool cause you ain't got nothing of your own to back up..
Next fast VW's in Tampa??? So lets see you have Chris Green, Chris Green, Chris Green, And the GTI Mike from MotorMatrix works on... so wow... 2 cars that i would classify as "Fast".
Next...Ok so you have Mike's Honda that puts down 560whp in a 2200lbs car, yea... Of course thats gonna beat a 11second f-body from a roll considering and 11second f-body normally traps from 115-124mph.... We have honda's up here that will beat 10second f-bodys.... **** we have VW's up here that beat bikes and 10second f-bodys??? 
Just keep talking out of your ass... and just keep street racing fast and the furious style run what your brung for 2k yo!!


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (GTRTim)*

I am not "trying to cause heat" I am trying to "get honest answers",and the "heat" comes on because I have to dance through excuses!And this is only the internet remember,let's not get too emotional.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think Tims post says it all...........


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

if all you guys want to keep silverado quiet then just show the slip already.








edit: typo


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (ArpyArpad)*

Can I hear some MODS from the fast cars


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (GTRTim)*

first off "YO" go back and check yourself on what was said,
i wasnt that started talking the smack jacka$$. 
secondly..he can bring whatever he wants to bring out
theres ALWAYS something faster. an s10 with spray
oh my lets bow down to you for bringing that up.
AGAIN i ask where did i say i wanted to run 81vwtruck. 
you 2 need to get it together. if he wants to run someone for 500
bucks thats on him and by me knowing cars of the same
caliber for him to run is just that.
AND if he wants to bring out his little s10 with a little side shot of spray
(woopdy ****in doo) if you wanna talk smack bring it with a car thats in 
the 7s for 2k(and um yes it is a vw) to keep it in the family
Mikes honda eh riiight. if youre referring to the honda i was speaking about
wrong sorry pal..its just a little b16a with maybe 250 to the wheels.
you two swags are jokes, so whos doing who here??? this guy Allen must have 
you two on a short leash. Allen..bend over i need to talk to these two clowns.
lastly, ill have whatever it takes to back up my 500.00 wager against a vw......will you








BTW...silverado...im guessin you were on tires with that amazing 1/4 mile blast?



_Modified by MillerA1 at 8:14 PM 7-13-2003_


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERADO* »_Are you talking about bracket racing or something??,please tell me how to beat a 11sec. car with a slower car,and I will give you some money..........







Or are you talking about beating him in a actual race?Or "just on the internet".BTW how fast is your car?I'm hoping it's way faster than my 13sec POS,if not,I don't see why you would call out 81VWpickup and call him a "rookie",you can call me a rookie all you want,because I am.







BTW,good luck killa,I hopoe you get to post some new slips after watrerfest.Allen,are you going to waterfest?MillerA1?

yes...ill be sure to set it up against a slower car








and that rookie comment wasnt directed to Allen..it was to you for jumping to conclusions.
and by the other post from peeps that have dealt with you it sounds all to common


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MillerA1* »_first off "YO" go back and check yourself on what was said,
i wasnt that started talking the smack jacka$$. 
secondly..he can bring whatever he wants to bring out
theres ALWAYS something faster. an s10 with spray
oh my lets bow down to you for bringing that up.
AGAIN i ask where did i say i wanted to run 81vwtruck. 
you 2 need to get it together. if he wants to run someone for 500
bucks thats on him and by me knowing cars of the same
caliber for him to run is just that.
AND if he wants to bring out his little s10 with a little side shot of spray
(woopdy ****in doo) if you wanna talk smack bring it with a car thats in 
the 7s for 2k(and um yes it is a vw) to keep it in the family
Mikes honda eh riiight. if youre referring to the honda i was speaking about
wrong sorry pal..its just a little b16a with maybe 250 to the wheels.
you two swags are jokes, so whos doing who here??? this guy Allen must have 
you two on a short leash. Allen..bend over i need to talk to these two clowns.
lastly, ill have whatever it takes to back up my 500.00 wager against a vw......will you








BTW...silverado...im guessin you were on tires with that amazing 1/4 mile blast?
_Modified by MillerA1 at 8:14 PM 7-13-2003_

"YO BRO" go back to your fast and the furious racing.... talk to me again when you have some REAL TIMESLIPS of YOUR OWN VW's running fastest then my self and Allen which would be 11.50'..... 
VW running 7's on the street ??? LMAO... go adjust the NOS timing abit and you'll hit 6's.... 
You my friend are just a worthless internet racer so just continue to live your life a quartermile at a time and keep on talking smack with other peoples cars cause thats just real impressive shows serious skill..
Also if you really think anyone will lock down a race for money over then internet your kidding yourself...
But Allen would lock down a race with a FWD VW.... you wanna know why??? Cause the only FWD VW's that are streetable and are fastest then him are in the Tri-State area with the Exception of Chris Green... 
So just keep the babbling up and one day you'll have your own fast car


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (GTRTim)*

oh now hes running 11.50s???? wow 3 tenths over the net.
hahaha now youre jumping to conclusions??? who said 7s on the street.
who was the one that started the smack...your "boy" silverado 
dont talk chit if you dont know what was said before you and homie jumped in
it was decided that tyrones run would be on the street then Allen chimed in with 
the 500 to even consider running someone.
and why does my question keep getting overlooked?? where does it say i ran 11s.
worthless internet racer..thats pretty good considering your crew are the ones 
that came up with the money crap. both of you jumped the gun on this one,
and now it has to be a front wheel drive vw? whos coming up with all these rules for a street race?


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MillerA1* »_oh now hes running 11.50s???? wow 3 tenths over the net.
hahaha now youre jumping to conclusions??? who said 7s on the street.
who was the one that started the smack...your "boy" silverado 
dont talk chit if you dont know what was said before you and homie jumped in
it was decided that tyrones run would be on the street then Allen chimed in with 
the 500 to even consider running someone.
and why does my question keep getting overlooked?? where does it say i ran 11s.
worthless internet racer..thats pretty good considering your crew are the ones 
that came up with the money crap. both of you jumped the gun on this one,
and now it has to be a front wheel drive vw? whos coming up with all these rules for a street race?









Not even worth my time.... your so clueless...
You talk about people jumping to conclusions.... My crew?????
I didn't know being friends with someone classifies them as being my CREW??
Next again how about you read what you wrote... cause you look like an idiot..
One sentence your talking about a 7second track car then you talk about rules for the street...
For someone who claims to know so much about street racing you should know what locking in a race means....
So by saying that Allen would lock in a race with a FWD VW means exactly that didn't know it was that hard to comprehend...
Your just an idiot..
I mean everything in your last post is clear stupidity...
If I run 11.50's and Allen runs 11.20's... that means in order to run faster you would have to run an 11.50... sorry didn't know i had to break it down for your mentally challenged self


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (GTRTim)*

I can't believe I can have this much "entertainment for free!!Miller A1,how can I take you seriously when you have YET TO POST A SLIP and A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR







Or do you race "your old ladies Grand Am". Go to waterfest bro,and race those guys,let's see what happens............ (nothing,this is a internet race fest)I'm glad this crap is free..(the internet entertainment).Miller A1,I am asking you nicely,where is youyr time slip? (next post,NO answer,watch.)


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (SILVERADO)*

This is a timeslip from Wed. night. I have only raced the car a handful of times so I am not as good a driver as the previous owner. Take a look. 










_Modified by Junkyardrabbit at 4:08 AM 7-14-2003_


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (GTRTim)*

god i cant believe the stupity. GTR you really have no clue what i was saying do you?
obviously not. im done with you two b/c you cant comprehend whats being said
back to you. go back and read the post again if you didnt get it the first time.
GTR..since when were there rules at a street race?? yes thats what i was asking you
so your telling me a 7 sec track car wont run on the street for cash?
or an 11 sec "streetcar"cant be beat by a 12 sec "streetcar" in a race?
if you had a clue about any type of racing you would know anything is possible
and whats the deal with "locking" in a race lol... what you said made no sense.
thats off the topic anyway. a street race is a street race is a street race...lock this

silverado..again man..answer my question or cant you??????
yeah you know..where i claim to run 11s...and BTW were on tires?
you want me to dig up a slip
of a 12.50's run from 3 years ago?? is that what your getting at?
you two lost track of the point 2 pages ago. 
i guess what your getting at is you dont think anyone can be faster than someone else.
and before you jump the gun again.....i never claimed to be faster than Allen so why
am i posting up a timeslip???


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (MillerA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MillerA1* »_god i cant believe the stupity. GTR you really have no clue what i was saying do you?
obviously not. im done with you two b/c you cant comprehend whats being said
back to you. go back and read the post again if you didnt get it the first time.
GTR..since when were there rules at a street race?? yes thats what i was asking you
so your telling me a 7 sec track car wont run on the street for cash?
or an 11 sec "streetcar"cant be beat by a 12 sec "streetcar" in a race?
if you had a clue about any type of racing you would know anything is possible
and whats the deal with "locking" in a race lol... what you said made no sense.
thats off the topic anyway. a street race is a street race is a street race...lock this


Actually there boy genious there are rules to street racing, like spotting cars, the brake, you chase you race... So YES there are rules to street racing...
Next you said a 7second VW... the only 7 second VW's ... are RAIL CARS... and NO they won't run on the street.... 
So yea... like I said got back to the fast and the furious.


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 11 sec mustang vs scirocco in november (GTRTim)*

look dude you said your peace..you do your thing ill do mine.
those arent rules...thats the chit talking that goes on before a race
how would you know if this rail hasnt been on the street racing before?
i happen to work for this guy and if youre good you just might
know who it is.
i guess youve seen it all..too bad you werent here for Billy Scranton to
run the silver bullet down fowler ave for 1500 3 wide. yeah hes pretty slow too
i guess.
dont tell me what ive seen here in tampa, it just might be a little differant than dirty jersy










_Modified by MillerA1 at 12:48 AM 7-14-2003_


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

we find out who has a bigger d!ck yet, or who can piss the furthest????
let me know when you guys argue over girth, i may get into the wagering.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*

Hmmmm,so you really don't race then Miller A1?You are a "race promoter",promoting "other peoples cars"?So you are like the Don King of the racing world?I don't even know why I am still posting on this thread........oh yeah,because it's free and entertaining.Miller A1 do you have a car now?And what does it run?I mean run NOW,not "3 years ago"







I had a Geo Metro "3 years ago"!!I would have raced you then ,(and probably won!)And I would beat you the same way you have won races,ON THE INTERNET!!!!


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

And Junkyard Rabbit,if that is your slip (no date or time) then you have a fast Rabbit,traps 1/8th, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 5mph faster than my POS!


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

Sorry, you lost me with your mph statement.







The mph on the slip is in the 1/8 but yet it is faster than your 1/4?


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (84RabbitGTI-T)*

i kinda stopped posting cause miller your an idiot...look i run on the streets if you want a run set up a date after an event that is somewhere in the middle ...
i have a few cars tell me what you are trying to run i have a tubbed s10 w/a 383 and a 300 shot,a 2001 gsxr with nos ,and a rabbit thats new and improved as of yesterday either shut up about street racing or pm me and we will lock in some money via paypal...tim is sticking up for me cause he goes out and sees fast and furiose dorks like you in south philly daily...so pleeze **** and dont be jelouse all the fast cars are tristate....
as a matter of fact bring any thing you want im sure i can set you up with a few 13 sec cars ...
this all started cause that 11.68 time is a bunch of bs now post a slip or dont post at all --- whoever claims to have the slip..??


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (84RabbitGTI-T)*








lol...dont let me let these dogs loose..b/c once i let them 
go i cant call them back b/c they aint got no names!
my car right now is currently in its next makeover.
let me guess you want a mods list next?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84RabbitGTI-T (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*

81 vw pickup
The 11.68 time belongs to me, and it is not bs. I do not have a grudge with anybody here. I just stated my time and it for some reason got out of hand, I see that you ran an 11.55 or so at 24psi which is an excellent time and I'm not being sarcastic about it. Now, for some reason you think that me getting an 11.68 @ 16psi is not possible, I really don't care what you think is possible or not but you should not put down other people's times especially when they are about the same as yours at less psi, maybe you should really think about your set up/tuning, there are a lot of things you can do to your car just by good tuning instead of overbuilding.
I do hope you go faster and faster just like everybody else here and let's stop the bragging, everybody's cars are fast in their own categories and there is always going to be somebody faster anyway. 
I am still looking for my 7.54 in the 1/8 time slip so I can post it, but I haven't finished the "construction" at my house so it is a mess. I do promise I will post it as soon as I'm done.
Good luck to all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (84RabbitGTI-T)*

I meant he traps 5mph faster than my 1/8th mile trap,I trap 84-85 in the 1/8th mile,but my 1/8th time is 9sec.,I am burning out in 1-2nd gear,(I have stock diff.) OK MillerA1 Allen laid it down,now let's see if you are ALL TALK.Tell me what your car does now ( Oh,yeah,nothing,cuz it is in "pieces") Dude you shpould be in the Honda SI forums.....







Yeah,you think I'm slow,but atleast I HAVE PROOF I am slow.......
Just keeping this thread alive,cuz you are reppin' Tampa so well.







Are you building a pink S2000 like that chick in the Faster and Furioser??And come on guys,this is all in fun and noone should take it personally because:we don't even know each other!!This is all in good spirited sh*t talking so PLEASE DON'T TAKE ANY OF THIS CRAP SERIOUSLY.This is purely for ENTERTAINMENT PURPOSES.So go on with this funny thread,I am having good laughs and fun on my lunch break.


_Modified by SILVERADO at 6:59 AM 7-15-2003_


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

i just wanted a time slip posted thats it post it and be done i know there are fast cis cars but 11.68 @ 126 that huge mph(if your car works so well and is so well tuned then that is a 10 second mph 4 mph on me ) on a t/3 is just hard to believe i would like to see the slip thats it ......
and i just got home from the dyno witht he new settup so i will be running at water fest.....


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (81 vw pickup)*

WERD,I am ditching my SDS and going for CIS now!!


----------



## MillerA1 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (MillerA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MillerA1* »_







lol...dont let me let these dogs loose..b/c once i let them 
go i cant call them back b/c they aint got no names! 

oh come on man i know you liked this one!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (MillerA1)*

Whats a good temperature therostat to use on a 16v turbo?


----------

